# HP Photosmart 7600 problem



## winlove777 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi,

I have a HP printer, description above, that is not printing correctly. I've run all the diagnostics that I know how....calibration, cleaning, etc, and it's not making a difference. Whenever I print from Word, there are blank lines throughout all of the text, making it impossible to read. I just replaced the ink cartridge so it can't be that. I'm wondering if the "needle" on the printer head is damaged, dried out, something....and if that's the case, should I replace it, can it be replaced and/or would it make more sense to just get another printer. This one wasn't all that cheap when I bought it a year and a half ago. Just trying to conserve money....but I've not been all that happy with this printer since I got it. The photos I print are usually not that great of quality, even when my resolution is high. And it's a fairly large contraption too. Mainly, I just want to be able to print docs without any problem. If you think I should just junk it, tell me what reasonably priced printer I should get then. Just need to know what to do. 

I'm operating on Windows Xp Service Pack II, home edition 2000. Thanks in advance!

Charity


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Welcome to TSF !

It sounds like your black printhead is clogged.
With most HP's the printhead is part of the ink tank, there are no needles, BTW.

The HP principle is that you get a new printhead every time you change ink tanks.
A good idea, but it makes buying HP ink expensive, because you're paying for a printhead, too.
So to get around that, people buy refilled or generic ink for their HP.
Generic ink is more prone to clog the printhead because quality will vary.
Some generic ink is very good, however.

Whether you're using genuine or generic and the cartridge is new, I would exchange it for another. A new cart should not be "lining" like that.

I have been around a company Photosmart 7260 and will share my opinion of that class of printer.

1. It was the wrong printer for our application because we needed a fast text printer and it was dreadfully slow.
2. It required #56, #57, #58 ink carts and it was $50.00 a whack for ink !!
3. Photo printing was OK but very slow.

If I owned your printer I would see if I could get it running properly and sell it.
You'll be much happier with a fast text printer.
Maybe your community has a craigslist free classifieds chapter ?

I like Canons and for a reasonably priced high performance machine, I would look at the current Editor's Choice on everybody's list, the IP4300
It's one of the few that excels at everything.

From PC World March 2007 :
"The Pixma IP4300 has it all : speed, impressive output quality for text, graphics and photos ; and a very appealing price."

We have three of its predecessors IP1500, IP3000, IP5000 and they're all Hall of Famers. Outstanding machines.
Canons are very stingy on ink consumption and because you are not buying a printhead each time, ink is cheaper.


----------



## winlove777 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Thank you...another question please....*

Thank you, Jflan, for posting this helpful reply. What you are describing hits my problem right on the head. The ink for this printer is outrageous! And I go through a LOT of it, just doing regular tasks. 

More than likely, I jammed the head by using generic ink. Because ever since using it, the printer hasn't worked correctly. I am now using store bought cartriges but it seems like the problem won't go away. I don't know why that would be, considering when a new cartridge is installed, you would think the problem would go away because a new head would be in place with the new cartridge....??? At any rate, I think I'll take your advice and buy another printer....I'm tired of dealing with the cost and aggrivation of this one. 

I looked into the Pixma that you recommended. The reviews sound great. But, could you answer this? Are the ink cartridges hard to find? Are they very expensive, compared to the HP? And do you recommend ink jet or laser? It seems I read somewhere that one is definitely more advantageous to the other, based primarily on quality and on ink consumption. 

Please get back to me when you can! You are very helpful!!!

Charity


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I don't use laser, but I know that if you do high volume text, laser is the better choice.
Inkjet however owns, when it comes to photo printing.
The IP4300 brings a little of everything to the party.
I'll post back with some ink prices for it.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

The IP4300 uses a 5 tank system.
You replace just the tank that is low, not an expensive tri-color cartridge like your HP.

The 5 tank system includes 4 dye based inks for photo work and 1 pigment based, over-sized black tank that handles text printing chores.
Pigment based ink produces clean, sharp text.

IP4300 dye based photo inks :

CLI-8Bk
CLI-8C
CLI-8M
CLI-8Y 
I found these at Newegg for about $10.99 ea plus shipping

IP4300 pigment based black ink :

PGI-5BK 
This was in a 2-pack for $22.99 at Newegg plus shipping

I checked with my "Free Shipping" supplier and he doesn't have these inks yet. They are relatively new.
We recently discovered that Costco has our Canon inks.
I've never had any trouble finding Canon inks.

Here's a Newegg link with specs etc and some very positive customer reviews (under the two tabs)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16828102038&name=Item-#:-N82E16828102038


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

Actually, Winlove, you don't have to do huge amounts of printing to see good savings with lasers. You can find some great deals on older HP LaserJets, and they are cheap to operate, and easy to service. I just recently retired an LJ II, and I still have 2 LJ 4s and an LJ 1100 as spare printers.


----------



## sfstar1 (May 3, 2008)

Hp photosmart 7600 prints very slow. I have installed new drivers but still printing slow even though fast draft is selected. Help!


----------



## woodss (May 3, 2008)

Look at the color laserjet 1600 or 2600.

Turn to a color laserjet.


----------



## Zetta (May 19, 2008)

sfstar1 said:


> Hp photosmart 7600 prints very slow. I have installed new drivers but still printing slow even though fast draft is selected. Help!


SAME PROBLEM WITH MINE.. hp photosmart 7760.. ANY ANSWERS???


----------

